

Ask HN: hiring vs. buying to produce a prototype - cqpan

Hi everyone,<p><pre><code>    I am just getting up the courage to do my own startup, however I need a bit of guidance and advice.   The product I have in mind consists of 3 pieces: a embedded piece, a windows app part, and a web services portion.  I think the best thing to do is to produce a prototype paid for with my own savings before I try to get funded.   I am a embedded software guy and I don't really have too much experience with the windows and web software (I do think I know enough to be able to identify what is BS).  I was wondering what the experts here think about these 3 approaches:
</code></pre>
1.  Hire a couple of guys with this type of expertise to do the windows and web pieces.
2.  Pay another company to develop the windows and web pieces I need. (would I just get my lunch money taken :-)?)
3.  Partner with someone with that skill set (unfortunately I don't know anyone with this set of skills, so I think this is very similar to hiring).<p>I am currently favoring choice 2 because I think a experience company can do what I need faster and probably cheaper since I need less infrastructure.  I will then add the glue code to tie everything together.   I would love to hear what others with personal experiences on what is the pro and con of these approaches.<p>Thank you in advance for your help!
======
ksowocki
I would strongly consider partnering with a developer who has the right
skillset. Starting a start-up is a long-term gig. When you are hiring or
buying, you are partnering with someone who may only be with you for 1 or 2
iterations. Their motive is short term profit, and your motive is long term
biz-dev. When you partner with someone, both of your motivates are aligned to
the long-term.

~~~
cqpan
Thank you. I guess its also a good test to see if you can convince someone to
partner with you.

------
albertsun
What's your idea? Someone on this site may have the necessary skills and be
interested in working with you to develop it.

